# Trip to Italy



## bingbongs (Jul 24, 2013)

We are planning a trip to Italy, we would like to visit Rome. Florence and Pompeii. We are from Shropshire but will be travelling from Dorset so which is the best way to cross the channel, we will have our two babies with us? We would like to make it an interesting trip on the way down, may be calling in on Belgium and Switzerland, on the way back we would like to travel along the west coast of France stopping off for a few days to relax at the beach. Any routes and tips would be really appreciated as we have only toured Northern France so far.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Is this for this summer ? Are you going for long ?

Helen


----------



## pandas (Sep 3, 2012)

*1449248*

Yes understanding the dates and how long is critical. Personally we would not attempt going near Italy in July/August, crowds. Some restrictions regarding a requirement for snow tyres if you are travelling through Germany, Switzerland and Austria - from November sometime until 19th May you must have them. 
Zeus is right next door to Pompeii and although the tight pitches are quite tight it is a great location to visit both Pompeii and Herculaneum. Plus the train station within walking distance to visit Amalfi Coast.
Florence Camping Michelangelo is also a great location from which to reach the city. Easy Jet to Rome!


----------



## bingbongs (Jul 24, 2013)

we are going mid August this year for around three weeks.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bingbongs said:


> we are going mid August this year for around three weeks.


Have you heard of L'Assomption?

Or the Ferragosto?

I strongly suggest you do a bit of research if you haven't, or you may be in for a nasty shock! 8O

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

bingbongs said:


> we are going mid August this year for around three weeks.


Sorry, but in my view, 3 weeks from mid August with children - that is far too far.

I'd recommend you take a serious look at how many miles that is and make some severe cuts to your itinerary.

I know that's not what you wanted to hear but I'm sure you're going to hear the same from most members here.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The babies might not be little humans Tony - could be the mutts! :wink:

I quite agree though. Far too ambitious, especially at that precise time of year. Couldn't be worse time to travel, which is why I also gave a warning.

We got caught in Italy once on the Ferragosto. I'm not a nervous driver, but I needed clean underwear after that experience! :roll:

Sorry Bingbongs. Not what you wanted to hear, but them as knows wouldn't even consider it, specially if the babies *are *little people!

Dave


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

You proposed route is more than 3200 miles, that is an average of 150 a day, you wont have time to visit Rome, Florence & Pompeii!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

to cross the channel without bookings in August, try the ferries - night crossings will keep the cost down. Tunnel would be quicker, but likely to be fairly full, and expensive.
As others have said, it's over-ambitious! for a start, dump the idea of going across to western france "on the way back" becasue it isn't!  You simply wouldn't have the time after dashing down to southern italy for Pompeii etc. August will be very hot down there, and half of Italy will be on holiday as well. :roll: 
I admire your ambition, but to be honest, it's too much for 3 weeks.


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

If you do go use DFDS Dover - Dunkirk stay on Marine parade in Dover overnight. As others have said your plan is too far, just stick to northern France Belgium and poss Luxemburg.
Have fun. 8)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hello

I think three weeks is do-able. We have done Rome and further is less than that.

On driving days if you nobble about 400 miles - very easy to do - you will be fine. What I don't know is how well you all travel etc etc.

If you have a read of my blog, there is a list of campsites we have used. 99% spoke English. I would however advise booking for the period you mention.

It will however be very hot - is everyone OK with that?

Here is a list of campsites and other bits

Here is a toll free route to Basle - the Swiss/French border - with a couple of variations - toll free to Basle

Ask away for any further info and enjoy the trip.

Russell


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Italy*



Rapide561 said:


> Hello
> 
> I think three weeks is do-able. We have done Rome and further is less than that.
> 
> ...


Sorry Russell but I think that is not good advice.

They wish to "visit" Rome, Florence, Pompeii, not wave to them as they drive by - and then relax for a few days on the French West coast - in August with 2 "babies".

Pompeii to La Rochelle is 1100 miles.

Doable? - probably, enjoyable - I doubt it very much.


----------



## stu7771 (Jul 22, 2011)

We did Rome in August last year as our children can over to meet us with there 9 month old baby. It was so so hot. We did not book camp sites and did not have any problem but again the heat travelling was so bad. The baby was the one who never minded about the travelling it was us adults.

I think it is do able but then we did 25 000 km last year over 9 months on our moto GP trip. So by the time we got to August we were well travelled.

We are off to Croatia in September for 3 1/2 weeks its the same distance as to southern Spain. Off to Krk and may explore further south depends on how we feel.

We now do a late evening/night ferry with DFDS to Dunkirk and stay in their parking sleep over and can then get off first thing in the morning.

Sue


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree entirely with Tonyt.

Sorry Russell, not everyone has the stamina of a long haul coach driver. :roll:

Perhaps the biggest benefit of motorhome (or caravan) holidays is the ability to "mooch". The journey can become a major part of the holiday, and that's where the excitement of exploration comes in. You never know what you will find around the next corner. :wink:

Doing it your way there are no corners, and there's no pleasure in the journey either. You are just gazing at the tarmac for hours on end and trying to stay awake at the wheel!!

Of course it is "do-able", but who would want to do it - and call it a holiday?? It would be an endurance test, bits of which might be enjoyable only in retrospect . . . after the divorce! 8O

As ever, just my opinion. _(Well, loads of members' opinions actually!  )_

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

11.30 am about 130 kilometers North of Rome temperature 36.8 in the shade.. Bring it on!..

Talking yesterday to the third English family since we left England, they have three weeks total to start from Doncaster and get back to the UK, they are two adults and two teenage girls, they so far have been watching the bike race in France and are going to visit Rome, Pompeii and go up Vesuvius, so it is doable..

You do not have to stop at every ruin to get a flavour of the country you happen to be in, some are worth seeing a lot are just piles of rubble, what is going past your window as you drive along is far more interesting, unless you are a history snob.

And the roads smack bang in the middle of the Italian holiday season are very quiet, they are skint and the ones with money go to Greece.

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We have been in France 5 days now on our way to Jura and then the Alps. I havent even got as far as Dijon yet! 

We are not in a hurry however but the thing I find when its boiling hot like it is now (34c last few days), anything more than as couple of hours driving in the van becomes very tiresome.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry but I am going to add to the "Are you mad?" brigade.

We are planning on going to Italy for a month (September) and we are a late 50's couple with a good few years motorhoming experience (and no small children in tow). I dont intend going much further south than the lakes and Venice as I have no desire to spend the majority of the 4 weeks sat behind the steering wheel. Being realistic I am planning on taking 4 or 5 days to travel from Dover to the lakes and back.

What you are contemplating is more of an endurance test than a holiday break!! I would strongly suggest that you work out what town is about 140-150 miles distant from your home and you then seriously contemplate how much you would enjoy doing that distance every day for 3 weeks with the children in 35-40 degree heat.

I would hazard a guess that you are fairly new to motorhoming?? as most newcomers start off thinking they can see the whole world in a fortnight. We certainly did, but after listening to more experienced owners realised our ambitions were very unrealistic.

So my advice (along with the majority on here) would be to curtail your plans drastically.

400 miles a day is certainly do-able but I for one woulnt want to do it unless I had to.

(Also have you worked out how much the fuel for such a trip is going to cost??)


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

One more thought to put into the pot - do you really want your children to spend hours in their car seats every day. You might have the stamina to drive for eights hours in one day but how happy will the children be doing that in 30 deg plus heat?


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I think both sides of the argument have been covered fairly comprehensively in the thread and only you know the limitations and capabilities of your 'crew'.
I visited the same Italian cities and attractions in April this year (we flew and took trains between cities) and would advice that you do your research into what you want to see as the queues to places like the Sistine Chapel and to get into St Peters could potentially eat into your available visiting time and leave you feeling a little cheated. The other cities you have mentioned are also well populated with tourist attractions and it would be worth your time researching or asking on here where the biggest queues were found and get an idea of how long it will take you to see the attractions. The walk from the carpark on Vesuvious to the summit is time consuming and dependent upon your stamina as the shale path is not the best surface for energy saving. If you are thinking of getting local transport to the volcano then be aware that local buses are few and far between to the point that when we went they were not running and the only transport available are mini buses from outside the station which are time restrictive and expensive.
If you take your van then Herculaneum has a car park not too far from its entrance, I'm not too sure about Pompeii. However there is a regular train that runs between the venues (Naples to Sorrento) just remember that you want the one that visits Pompeii Scavi and not Pompeii town as they are quite a walk apart from each other. 

I don't know if you intend to take your van into Rome but I did take note of where we saw motorhomes parked when we visited.
For the vatican side of the city there is parking to the left of Pont Umberto on Lungotevere Prati and next to the market, we saw several motorhomes parked up (not sure if they had overnighted). The Vatican, Pont St Angelo, 
Parking for other attractions such as the Colosseum, Forum, Baths of Carracalla can be undertaken on the carpark in front of the baths and next to the running track on Vialle del Termedi Carracalla. We saw several motorhome parked up here without any problems. Please remember that this was in April and I have no idea what the situation will be like in the middle of the holiday season.

Hopefully someone who has braved the Rome traffic will add to the parking areas. 

Best wishes with regards to your future plans...


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We stayed at the "Camping Village Roma" last Sunday night and Monday night, from here you can buy tickets at their reception for the various attractions and the bus stops outside the camp site which drops you off outside whatever you want to see. 

The tickets you buy are privileged ones that allow you to walk straight to the front of the queues for the sites you want to see bypassing the queues of folk who haven't a hope in hell of getting in as most of the attractions close for their siesta in the afternoon, so you would be waiting around in the searing heat for the entrance to open again..

Expensive for the camp-site at 55Euros a night for 3 adults, fat dog and the van, but take into account the close proximity to the centre of Rome and being able to by pass the enormous queues I suppose it is good value.

Me I stayed in the van with the free wifi as I can't do with crowds of sweaty folk mooching around, and broken buildings are of no interest to me no matter how old they are, I will make do with the video Sandra and Annie took.

ray


----------

